# Spurs offered Malik for Donyell Marshall?



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> The San Antonio Spurs have been added to the list of suitors for Marshall, offering backup big man Malik Rose in return. However, Rose has an untenable contract — three years and almost $20 million (all figures U.S.) — and lacks the athleticism Mitchell wants.




I'm working on getting the link. 





Malik Rose for Donyell Marshall? Let's throw in Rasho so they can give us Chris Bosh as well. :laugh: 






Marshall is a good player, which is why Toronto is not interested in Malik Rose.


LINK


----------



## amd pwr (Jun 24, 2003)

Since shaq isn't in the west anymore, how bout moving duncan to Center. Rasho for Marshall sounds good to me.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>amd pwr</b>!
> Since shaq isn't in the west anymore, how bout moving duncan to Center. Rasho for Marshall sounds good to me.






That's closer than Rose for Marshall, but I still don't see why Toronto would do it.


----------



## amd pwr (Jun 24, 2003)

Everyone wants a center. Why wouldn't the Raptors do this trade? Backup PF for starting Center.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>amd pwr</b>!
> Everyone wants a center. Why wouldn't the Raptors do this trade? Backup PF for starting Center.






Rasho's contract. He's on board for 4 more years and probably around 27-30 mill left on his deal. Rasho is a very effective interior defender, but Marshall is pretty underrated. 




Honestly, I don't know if I would trade Rasho for Marshall. There's no doubt that Marshall is the better player, but as the only seven-footer on the team, and as one of the team's best interior defenders, it would be risky to trade him off. Marshall is an expiring contract as well, so he'd only be a half season rental because the MLE is going to Scola, who's been playing overseas.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I don't think Toronto is interested in picking-up heavy, long-term contracts. Rasho is an underrated player but I don't see us paying for a peaking centre when the rest of the team is rebuilding.

Would you guys trade Barry for Marshall?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> I don't think Toronto is interested in picking-up heavy, long-term contracts. Rasho is an underrated player but I don't see us paying for a peaking centre when the rest of the team is rebuilding.
> 
> Would you guys trade Barry for Marshall?





Although I think Devin Brown could probably do just as well as Barry, I wouldn't do it. Marshall is an upgrade at the PF position for us, but we downgrade on the wing. That's a pretty reasonable trade, but with the Spurs doing so well this season, I doubt the Spurs would make a trade that doesn't benefit them, which is why they have supposedly offered Rasho for Chandler and Rose for Marshall.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

:laugh: Spurs are always offering completely one-sided trades to teams.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> :laugh: Spurs are always offering completely one-sided trades to teams.





Of course. They don't want to make a trade that won't noticeably improve the team.


----------



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

Rose is one of my favorite Spurs! I hope he doesn't get traded... any true Spurs fans will remember what he did for our title win in 02-03 when Robinson was out.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nephets</b>!
> Rose is one of my favorite Spurs! I hope he doesn't get traded... any true Spurs fans will remember what he did for our title win in 02-03 when Robinson was out.






Yeah, I've tried to support Rose as much as I can, but he is just too inconsistent right now for a guy who's been not only with the team for a long time, but in the league for a long time. He's a guy who has won the hearts of many Spurs fans with his heart and effort, but he's lost some fans recently with his mediocre, at best, play. I'm not one of them. I don't want too see him on another team either, but if it improves our team, then I'm for it.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Donyell would really improve the Spurs, I was thinking why don't they just throw in their 2005 1st rounder (which is basically a high 2nd rounder) but then I remembered these are the Spurs we're talking about... a #30 pick by the Spurs will likely turn out better than a mid first rounder by some average team like the Blazers.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

i have liked malik but this season.. ohh my goodness, he's just completely sucking! i wouldn't mind if they trade him...


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

They'd be crazy to trade Marshall for Rose. Marshall actually contributes and doesn't make so many boneheaded plays whereas Rose has become a scrub. I'm always reluctant to put him out on the floor. Also Rose has an expensive 3 years left on his contract; Marshall is in his last year. If we somehow pulled of this trade, that'd be great, but its not going to happen.

As for trading Rasho for DMarsh. No, I would not do it. Rasho is a very good interior defender, a legit 7fter, and a very good rebounder. Also add in the fact that he knows his place on the team(especially on the offensive side) and that makes it a no brainer. Yes Marshall is a good player, but he is a below average defender and we don't need his scoring that much.


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

One more time , I agree with Texan . I would trade Rose for Marshall , yet I don't know why Toronto would agree to this kind of deal .... It's not gonna happened , but since the kings traded old Christie for Cat Mobley ...who knows?

On the other hand , I would not trade Rasho for Marshall , because the inside defense would be severely hurted . The Spurs are a defensive team , nearly every player hired has to be a good defensive player . Offense ? You always find a way to score ... Rasho has not been great so far this year , but I'm still convinced that he can progress . 

Rasho is an humble guy who has always been playing for the team success rather than for his own stats . He fits perfectly the team's needs and mentality . That doesn't mean that he is untouchable , just that his departure would create a hole in the inside defense that only a few centers in the league could make up for .


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Screw you Toronto, we'll keep Mr. Double-Double Malik Rose.  




I feel much better about him after seeing him play so tough, aggressive, and smart. Plus he knocked down his free throws. Rose probably won't have another game like that all season long, but it's nights like last night that makes me want to keep Rose.


----------

